# Rg6a



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

What is the difference with this and regular rg6?I Have a customer requesting this for his new tv's AV box.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-technical-discussions/77225-rg6-vs-rg6u-cable.html


----------

